# Day 5 of stims - double thrush - can I take canesten?



## Totoro (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello

I am currently on day 5 of stims and have got thrush both vaginally and orally     I think my steroid inhaler gave it to me.

I have spoken to the clinic who said that anything that is safe during pregnancy is safe whilst tx. Please could you tell me if I can take a Canesten Oral tablet?
Or maybe I should try a pessary and just eat yoghurt for the oral? 

Many thanks
Totoro x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Canesten cream  (clotrimazole) and oral (fluconazole) can be used in pregnancy if under a doctor's advice. If clinic are advising to treat then I would follow their advice.


Steroid inhalers well known for causing local thrush infection. To try and reduce this in future you should rinse mouth out thoroughly after each use of the inhaler.


All the best for your cycle


----------

